# Super Bowl Meal



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2014)

I did a bunch of food for other folks' gatherings earlier this week. This is what I did for my sweetie and me tonite.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 2, 2014)

Sigh.  Could I be your sweetie too, Paymaster?  Looks fantastic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2014)

Paymaster will have lots of Sweetie's...and really good friends inviting themselve's over.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 2, 2014)

All I can say is YUM!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 2, 2014)

+1 
 That looks amazing!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## CatPat (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh that looks beautiful!

Could you use a semi-sweetie in North Carolina to cook for?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 3, 2014)

Tell me about the other end of that temp sensor. I have asked before. is it digital or analog?


----------



## CraigC (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, you actually smoked a piece of prime rib. Just wow.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Tell me about the other end of that temp sensor. I have asked before. is it digital or analog?


 
It is digital. I have several remote thermometers. Not really satisfied with all aspects of any of them. I have always went cheap, but I will buy a Maverick dual probe very soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Wow, you actually smoked a piece of prime rib. Just wow.


 
It was choice grade, but was good and it was tender.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 4, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Wow, you actually smoked a piece of prime rib. Just wow.



I would have roasted or grilled it myself, but he did get medium well and not well done. 



Paymaster said:


> It is digital. I have several remote thermometers. Not really satisfied with all aspects of any of them. I have always went cheap, but I will buy a Maverick dual probe very soon.



Is it battery powered or does it run off 120 volts?  The reason I ask is because I used to work in a plastic extrusion plant.  I worked with many types of sensors and temp controllers.
So, I was curious as to the design of the readout.  Could you post a picture or a link to let me see?
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 4, 2014)

It is battery operated. I am going to order a Maverick dual probe soon.

Amazon.com: Taylor 1479 Programmable Food Thermometer with Wireless Remote: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 5, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> It is battery operated. I am going to order a Maverick dual probe soon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Taylor 1479 Programmable Food Thermometer with Wireless Remote: Home & Kitchen



Thanks.


----------

